# A friend of my girlfriend's is giving me two old cameras



## Compaq (Sep 14, 2012)

I have no idea which cameras, or they condition, but I'm totally getting them for free. This may be old and very worn cameras, or they may be gems. You never know, there are so many happy stories  I'm really excited! The only thing I've gotten of info about them, is that they looked like my 35SP....but then again most rangefinders, even old SLRs, would look like any other old camera for those not in the know..

Soo, I'm excited! 

edit: embarrassingly many typos, there...


----------



## terri (Sep 14, 2012)

You'll have to let us know what you get!    Be warned: once people figure out you shoot film, all kinds of stuff starts coming your way.        Sometimes it's junk but you do get the rare gem.    

Keep us posted!


----------



## Compaq (Sep 14, 2012)

Yup, I'll report back here!


----------



## JAC526 (Sep 14, 2012)

terri said:


> You'll have to let us know what you get!    Be warned: once people figure out you shoot film, all kinds of stuff starts coming your way.        Sometimes it's junk but you do get the rare gem.
> 
> Keep us posted!



I shoot film.  Feel free to send me free stuff.  Hahaha.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Sep 14, 2012)

Figure out what the mounts are for the lenses. You may be able to get converters and use them on your digital.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 14, 2012)

"Never look a gift camera in the lens." (Old,old American cowboy expression.)

No,no,wait,wait...that's supposed to be, "Never look a gift HORSE in the MOUTH". Yeah...that's the expression...sorry...)


----------



## timor (Sep 15, 2012)

Derrel said:


> "Never look a gift camera in the lens." (Old,old American cowboy expression.)


 I like this part.


----------



## Rick58 (Sep 15, 2012)

terri said:


> You'll have to let us know what you get!    Be warned: once people figure out you shoot film, all kinds of stuff starts coming your way.        Sometimes it's junk but you do get the rare gem.
> 
> Keep us posted!


Yeah, my wifes mom wanted to help me out and mailed me a box of stuff. I felt bad she wasted the money. Good luck Anders, you just never know. A lot of people don't know what they're givng away.


----------



## terri (Sep 15, 2012)

JAC526 said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> > You'll have to let us know what you get!    Be warned: once people figure out you shoot film, all kinds of stuff starts coming your way.        Sometimes it's junk but you do get the rare gem.
> ...


I shoot film, too - that's how come I know these things.   :sillysmi:


----------



## terri (Sep 15, 2012)

Rick58 said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> > You'll have to let us know what you get!    Be warned: once people figure out you shoot film, all kinds of stuff starts coming your way.        Sometimes it's junk but you do get the rare gem.
> ...


Exactly!


----------



## Compaq (Sep 16, 2012)

Okay, update.

1) This one's an Olympus 35-SP, silver edition. It's in great shape too! Cosmetically, it's not far from mint as far as I can tell. Only minor scratches barely visible. Lens is perfect! Viewfinder is crisp! Rangefinder patch is contrasty and nice. It does focus a little further than infinity, but my Minister 700 does that too, and shots at infinity are crisp, so I don't know if this is important or not. Self timer works, aperture opens up nicely and closes down smoothly at all shutter speeds. Ss seem accurate to me from 1 second to 1/30th of a second. After that, it's hard to tell by listening. Meter responds at least, whether it's accurate I'll have to test. Came in original leather case, which is in perfect condition. The strap also has this black plastic box thing. I haven't seen those before. My first thought was that it was a film holder, but I don't think it's big enough. Anyway, this is a wonderful camera.. Just a shame I have a great black version. I will tell her that it's in great shape, and that it's worth money. I'm sure I could sell it on the bay for 200 bucks easily, once I've tested it and gotten the light seals replaced. If she wants to sell it,I can help her with that. Otherwise, maybe my girlfriend can buy it from her for a lot less. It seems in wonderful shape, but I'm not able to dig into it and check the mechanics and the focusing mirrors and all that.

2) This is a black Yashica Electro 35 MC. I find very little information about the MC on the internet, even Yashica Guy doesn't mention it. It's incredibly small. It's not a true rangefinder, we have to guess the focusing distance. It features a Yashinon-dx 40mm/2.8 lens. Cold shoe. Battery check. It's aperture priority. If I can trust the internet, it can select the appropriate ss from 3 seconds to 1/500th. It also has a twisty lock knob to prevent accidentally firing off the shutter. There are few specimens on ebay, but those that are there go for around 100 bucks, it seems. I know nothing of this camera except what I've found on the web. Maybe someone here can enlighten me? This one is also in great shape. The viewfinder is slightly foggy, but it's not a big deal. The leather pocket it came it is beautiful!! I'd actually like to have this one myself as a point and shoot camera for quick snaps at holidays and such. It's beautiful, heavy too. Not plasticky. It seems Yashica did a great job designing it. Something moves when I shake it. I'm not quite sure if the ss fires at different speeds. I've only tested it in the dark, without a battery. I think it needs a battery to function properly, seeing as the selected ss depend on the meter. Lens seems very clean as well. Did I mention the beautiful pouch??

Anyway, I can't take these without telling that they are great cameras in what seems to be great shape. Man, did not expect this!


----------



## Compaq (Sep 17, 2012)

Talked to her, and I can help her with selling the oly. I could get the yashica one for free if I wanted it. 

There are some things I want to do before selling it for her:
- replace light seals
- shoot a roll and test the optics and focusing and meter
- get a cap for the lens
- clean it
(- I'd like to check the ss's accuracy, but I don't have the equipment)

Any other things I should do? Is replacing light seals hard? Could I do that, or should I send it in?


----------



## Mike_E (Sep 17, 2012)

Compaq said:


> Talked to her, and I can help her with selling the oly. I could get the yashica one for free if I wanted it.
> 
> There are some things I want to do before selling it for her:
> - replace light seals
> ...



Some interesting reading for you..

Graflex.org :: View topic - Shutter Speed Tester/Testing

Malcolm Raggett &#8226; Photography

or you can just use a mic and get pretty close.


HTH

mike


----------



## terri (Sep 17, 2012)

Good for you - nothing is junk and you lucked up!       It would definitely be a nice gesture to have that Olympus CLA'd.   Shouldn't cost too much and then you can ask a higher price, especially with the original leather case.    Nice!    Sounds like the Yashica may need work, with the rattle you described.    But if you're a smitten kitten, why not?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 17, 2012)

My family gave me some OLD cameras over time.  Film is a biotch to find sometimes but i find it and use all of these. I even use them as props on experimental lighting methods, such as a light under this big vent heh


----------



## Steve5D (Sep 17, 2012)

I've got a camera at home waiting for my return from vacation. I have no idea what it is, only that my friend told me if belonged to either her father or grandfather.

I'll see it tonight...


----------

